# Find the Hidden Words in Picture



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Find the six hidden words in this picture.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

Words
Page
Story
Book
Novel
Read


----------



## Ina (Jan 27, 2016)

Words ... In the tree
Page ... O the boy's side
look ... Across the father's face
Novel ... Written on the father's chair arm
Read ... Across the heads of the girl and dogs 
Story ... On the mother's book


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Good AC, just one letter off on one word.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Find the six words in this pic.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 27, 2016)

stormy, puddle, showers, wet, damp, 

can't find the 6th just yet

I give, my eyes just don't see it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

I only found 3

showers
puddle
stormy


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

Clouds is the missing word.   It is in the bush.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2016)

*find the woman hiding*

If  you can find the woman hiding in this picture, you're considered to  have an above average IQ.  Can you find her?   I'll give you a hint.   It's a real woman with body paint for disguise.  Just reply that you  found her.
.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, I did, Ken. Took a while.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

Ken found her in less than 10 seconds.

I should mention there's a shadow of what looks like a man on the other side as well, but, that, as usual, is my active imagination.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Clouds is the missing word. It is in the bush.



Yes, cloud, I found out what the word was, after losing patience I ended up googling the puzzle to find out what the missing word was but I still don't know its location on said puzzle; I'll go back and look to see if I can actually see it on the puzzle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2016)

Found the woman Ken!  

Find the six words.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2016)

Found her!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 28, 2016)

found the bodypainted lady too


----------



## Cookie (Jan 28, 2016)

Hungry, music, red, party, yummy, cheese


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes! Cheese was the one I found the most challenging. Couldn't find the h at first.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 29, 2016)

Pizzaria puzzle I solved quickly, but, the word red just seemed odd, I was trying to see if maybe it was supposed to be bread or something more, but, all I could see was r e d.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Scratching my head with these, so thought it would be fun to resurrect the thread for others to enjoy as well.

Try not to look at previous answers given.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2020)

They tell me where they are and I still can't locate some of them-harder than riddles.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2020)

A long time ago, I was confronted with Ken's picture and had it pointed out to me and now I cannot remember who the painted lady is.  It was so obvious back then too.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Page, story, words, book, novel.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)

Found a few, but nowhere near like a lot of you! Congrats!


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *find the woman hiding*
> 
> If  you can find the woman hiding in this picture, you're considered to  have an above average IQ.  Can you find her?   I'll give you a hint.   It's a real woman with body paint for disguise.  Just reply that you  found her.
> .
> View attachment 26230


Found her.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

So far I'm 0 for 0 for the other ones.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 29, 2020)

Nope, cannot find her.  Oh well.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Nope, cannot find her.  Oh well.


She’s painted. Look at the leaves. It’s a hint.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 29, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 130799


It took me awhile, (about a minute or two) and then I saw it.  I like these picture things.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 130799


found it.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Found her.



Me, too


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

Here’s another one


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Here’s another one
> View attachment 130924


Keesha, what are we looking for on this one?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha, what are we looking for on this one?


6 words just like the others

I’ve found
Snow
Hill
Boot
Mittens
Skid
Frosty


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> 6 words just like the others
> 
> I’ve found
> Snow
> ...


Okay, thanks, Keesha!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Okay, thanks, Keesha!


You’re welcome. Here’s another one.


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2020)

Frost is there, in the first picture not the one
directly above this.

Mike.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> She’s painted. Look at the leaves. It’s a hint.


As soon as I looked after reading this, I saw her legs and then continued from there.  Not the same picture I thought it was.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

Chilly 
Cold 
Sled 
Frost 
Toboggan


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

These are fun.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 29, 2020)

Mike said:


> Frost is there, in the first picture not the one
> directly above this.
> 
> Mike.


Frosty is in the first one and frost in the one below it.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 29, 2020)

Found part of her...lol


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *find the woman hiding*
> 
> If  you can find the woman hiding in this picture, you're considered to  have an above average IQ.  Can you find her?   I'll give you a hint.   It's a real woman with body paint for disguise.  Just reply that you  found her.
> .
> View attachment 26230


yep I can see her sitting on the ground  leaning against the Tree


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Frosty is in the first one and frost in the one below it.


I saw that Lewkat, but didn't want to be greedy.

Mike.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

Mike said:


> I saw that Lewkat, but didn't want to be greedy.
> 
> Mike.


Hahaha. I guess I was greedy. 
Oh well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *find the woman hiding*
> 
> If  you can find the woman hiding in this picture, you're considered to  have an above average IQ.  Can you find her?   I'll give you a hint.   It's a real woman with body paint for disguise.  Just reply that you  found her.
> .
> View attachment 26230



*I finally found the lady !*


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2020)

I found the woman too Ken.

Mike.


----------

